# Little Old Lady from Pasadena Diorama



## RFluhr

I'm working on a small dio based on the 1964 Jan and Dean song. I have the little old lady figure from Jimmy Flintstone and the 1/25 scale Lindberg Ramchargers 1964 Super Stock Dodge. I altered the wheelbase on the Dodge and have a blower on the engine. I'm planning to build the front of the rickety old garage on the base. I have a few pictures of what I have done so far.


----------



## scottnkat

now that's cute!!! I love it!


----------



## Jafo

great idea


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Little Old Lady...*

Nice job, so far! Don't forget the "pretty little flower bed of white Gardenias"!

Phil Kupka


----------



## Gemini1999

"Put a Dodge in your garage...honey!"

I remember that promo from the 60's...

Bryan


----------



## OKCmike

Clever ideal! and a neat car build. "She's gonna get a ticket, cause she can't keep her foot off the acelerator."


----------



## 1970AMX

She gave me a length and she shut me down!!


----------



## RFluhr

rhinooctopus said:


> Nice job, so far! Don't forget the "pretty little flower bed of white Gardenias"!
> 
> Phil Kupka


Thanks for the comments every one I have been painting the car (man I hate painting chrome trim on cars) the garage is done and the palm tree. The flower bed is going to be around the base of the tree. I'm waiting for some static grass to arrive at my local HS for the lawn to finish up the dio. I will post more pictures when everything is done.


----------



## btbrush

"But parked in her rickety old garage is a brand new, shiny red super stock Dodge.". Boy, did you bring back some memmories. Thank you. What about a shlock rod?


----------



## bucwheat

Good job,love how you did the garage.


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## RFluhr

Well it's finished here are the pics.


----------



## OKCmike

That's friggin great all around man, weathering on the garage, the gardenias flowerbed surrounding the tree, and her gettin ready to whack that dog peeing on the car's wheel really adds a nice touch to the feel of the piece. I would be proud to have that displayed on my shelf. Be a good one to enter in a model contest if you were so inclined. Again, great composition!


----------



## Els

You did a excellent job on that dio. I really like it. I have the same problem with my dog, the only difference is that I have a hyundai. Not really cool enough to make a dio about. It is amazing how well your diorama really gives the impression of a whole garage, yard and drive way.
Nice job!
Els


----------



## 440 dakota

thats awesome very nicely done


----------



## John P

Go, Granny, go Granny, go Granny, GO!


----------



## 1970AMX

I hope granny whacks that dog.


----------



## Redbryder

*Wow*

Wow, that looks great! I wish I had your talent!
Redbryder


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

It's "the terror of Colorado Boulevard!"


----------



## kenlee

Awesome, the "little old lady" reminds me a little of Mrs. Rucker, the feisty woman who used to run the New Brookland Railroad and Hobby shop.


----------



## bucwheat

Love the detail sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Great idea for a dio, and very well executed. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Baskingshark

Fabulous idea, brilliantly done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak

*WOW... That is sooooo awesome... Fantastic job !!!*


----------



## BOXIE

truly awesome .I like the dog.


----------



## Hemikuda71

WoW! Great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Fantastic work even down to the dog. And I hope the dog bites granny. I love that song.


----------



## 69Stang

WOW, just now found this thread...outstanding!


----------



## dmRusso

Absolutely fantastic. Would love details on the palm tree - your creation ? or purchased and if so - where. Thanks.


----------

